# SLOW PROGRESS



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2012)

*OK, We have a new addition to our breeding program, "ALPHA". and are expecting two additional females soon. Based on our new additions we decided to increase our shade/heat building capabilities for easier accomadations for the tortoises. The permitting process took almost three weeks and what a PITA! After extreme frustration, we decided to alter our origional design/plans to something the county would approve. The end result is a 12 x 34 x 9 to 7 pole barn. After that is completed and inspected, I will do the rest my way! Anyway, the GC is still having complications (failed hid first inspection and i refused several pieces of his wood), however permit is approved and on site. This is the progress as of yesturday. 

Note: They were afraid to work today because of the holiday, if code enforcement recieved a complaint it would be a $300 per person fine on the job!*


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2012)

That's a nice start.

Now you have to be aware that "strangers" have seen your tortoises. Make sure your guard dog stays on duty.


----------



## wellington (Jul 4, 2012)

Ya,  Finally a start. You mentioned "what a PITA" am I reading that right? PITA gave you problems?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 4, 2012)

emysemys said:


> That's a nice start.
> 
> Now you have to be aware that "strangers" have seen your tortoises. Make sure your guard dog stays on duty.



 *Always......*


----------



## Laurie (Jul 4, 2012)

wellington said:


> Ya,  Finally a start. You mentioned "what a PITA" am I reading that right? PITA gave you problems?



I'm pretty sure pita is pain in the ****, good luck Greg


----------



## jaizei (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm curious, what was the problem with the original design? How did you have to alter it?


----------



## wellington (Jul 4, 2012)

Laurie said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Ya,  Finally a start. You mentioned "what a PITA" am I reading that right? PITA gave you problems?
> ...



LMAO  Okay, see, I don't do the texting (short hand) stuff very well. I just figured out LMAO this week LOL. Boy it sucks to be the older generation
BTW Greg, I think you are older then me. I was thinking of your younger days picture when I thought you were younger then me Bet were close though


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2012)

Seriously why can they not work today?


----------



## bigred (Jul 4, 2012)

Hopefully all will turn out ok and good quality work will be done


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 4, 2012)

wellington said:


> Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...



It's okay, my aunt that lives pretty far away doesn't do texting either... she would always send these cryptic messages like "Merry Christmas LOL" and such... turns out she thought LOL stood for lots of love


----------



## wellington (Jul 4, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Laurie said:
> ...



LOL . I used to think it meant lots of love too LOL I was just showing my son this thread and I also just caught the fact that Greg spelled PITA and I was thinking PETA LOL OMG I think the heat is getting to me


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*Roof is completed, waiting on two more inspections from the county.*


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2012)

Inspections without it even being done?


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2012)

Same question as Jacqui. WOW Florida is a PITA , haha now I can use it. Do they put that much concern into the slums of florida? Not some of them that I have gotten lost in. I can't even believe they bother for tortoises housing. Is it just because it is a building, the size of it or because you are having electrical in it? I am going to call mine a dog house, incase anyone ask.  . But I can get away with that, you can't with the herd you have.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 8, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Inspections without it even being done?



*I fired them and will be doing the rest myself. I got sickened by one of the workers throwing his cigarette butts on the ground! I explained to them that these torotises could not eat those and continued to find more......Good by! The two inspections, roof and drainage are scheduled for Monday and then i will settle with the GC for what they have done. Yes, Collier County is horrible to deal with! PITA!*


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2012)

Good for you. I am a smoker and I hate people using my yard or the ground etc for their ash tray. We don't allow it in our building/apartments. I caught our one renters using the ally outside my and their porch as their ash tray. I wasn't too happy looking at a pile of cig butts. Let's just say, it won't happen again, idiots.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2012)

What is it with so many smokers, that they think tossing their butt where ever it may land is okay? I am amazed at all the ones I find along the road in front of my house. Makes it appear somebody who lives here smokes... and none of us do. Guess you didn't make the warning seem like you were serious enough.... or they were really brave/stupid workers.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 8, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> What is it with so many smokers, that they think tossing their butt where ever it may land is okay? I am amazed at all the ones I find along the road in front of my house. Makes it appear somebody who lives here smokes... and none of us do. Guess you didn't make the warning seem like you were serious enough.... or they were really brave/stupid workers.



*No, I was clear! Two of them smoked and asked if it was ok at the start of the project. I said sure, just please do not throw the butts on the ground, they must go in the trash and explained my concern was for the tortoises possibly eating them. They said no problem. Well, the first day they left I policed the area for possible dropped nails and pieces of PT wood that might have been dropped on the ground and found six cigarette butts on the ground, I was pissed! The next day i re-explained my concern about the butts and they need to dispose of them in the big grey trash can. That day was all good, just found a couple of nails, I expected that...I have dropped some myself...it does happen. The third day they finished up the roof structure for the roofers to lay tar paper and shingles. I policed the area and found several more butts, two outside the perimeter i had build...That was it, based on another issue and this. I, for the life of me, can not understand why people will not listen to the customer who is paying them good money. When it comes to the tortoises i am very serious about protecting and keeping them safe! They actually did a decent job on what they did, just tired of the BS and they were not doing what i had made clear about a few other construction issues. Enough said, inspections are scheduled tomorrow and the project continues with me being responsible for my own standards, lol!*


----------



## bigred (Jul 8, 2012)

I have had the same problem in my backyard with one family member who smokes and throws them in the yard. My wife has talked to them several times and I put a metal coffee can for an ash tray outside. He has a few beers and starts throwing them all over the yard. About a week ago I pulled one out of my Radiated torts mouth. He hasnt been over in quite awhile so it had to be from a couple months ago. I dont smoke and dont have a problem with people who do. I really dont want them thrown all over my yard either. Glad you fired them


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

*Failed his first of two inspection today, that will be another two day delay! *


----------



## wellington (Jul 9, 2012)

OMG  Are you letting the idiots come back and fix it, or you just doing it yourself?


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey there aldabraman i hope it passes  but on another subject lol i was thinking about aldabras and care, and maybe buyin one later on because im amazed by large tortoises, i have the space and am already building/buying stuff for my 4 sulcatas, am prepared to spend money for their care as well what do you think, i would PM you but it was disabled so i just posted instead


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Hey there aldabraman i hope it passes  but on another subject lol i was thinking about aldabras and care, and maybe buyin one later on because im amazed by large tortoises, i have the space and am already building/buying stuff for my 4 sulcatas, am prepared to spend money for their care as well what do you think, i would PM you but it was disabled so i just posted instead



 *Sounds great, both species are rewarding!*



wellington said:


> OMG  Are you letting the idiots come back and fix it, or you just doing it yourself?



 *Passed the drainage and exotic vegitation inspection this afternoon, what a joke! The GC did come and put all the bolts that were needed, should not be any further problems at this stage.*


----------



## wellington (Jul 9, 2012)

That's good. Here's hoping the rest goes very smooooooth


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2012)

*Slow but steady! 07-18-12.





*


----------



## wellington (Jul 18, 2012)

HEY, why does your wife have work gloves on, hmmm, you said YOU were going to have to finish it. Men, your all the same. We do the work, you take the credit
It's looking really good. Tell your wife she does great work.


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 18, 2012)

Would not have been cheaper to build out of concrete?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 18, 2012)

wellington said:


> HEY, why does your wife have work gloves on, hmmm, you said YOU were going to have to finish it. Men, your all the same. We do the work, you take the credit
> It's looking really good. Tell your wife she does great work.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> *Would not have been cheaper to build out of concrete?*



*Unsure, we always use wood because it is seems very forgiving with shell contacts. Our guys are always rubbing the sides and push in the corners, the wood always gets roughed up and not the tortoises! We also think it seems to hold the heat better and stays cooler in the summer. Plus, i can carry the wood into the back and no large trucks can drive back there. *


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 18, 2012)

Shaping up nicely, Greg.

It might do well to mention here that nicotine is quite toxic to animals. Greg wasn't just worried about the aesthetics or cleanliness of it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2012)

emysemys said:


> *nicotine is quite toxic *


----------



## wellington (Jul 18, 2012)

Someone likes it and is taking claim of his spot. The dog is tired, must have worked hard along side your wife, hmmm, what did you do? Oh thats right, took pictures.. Of course just kidding. I like the way its looking. Are you going to leave the back between the barn and the fence open for them to go to also? Not long now and the new girls can move on it, hopefully


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 18, 2012)

wellington said:


> *what did you do? Oh thats right, took pictures. Are you going to leave the back between the barn and the fence open for them to go to also?*



 *Picture taker, lol!

 That area will be closed off and bushes planted!*


----------



## Jerry7777 (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks nice, good work! I'm sure the torts will be very pleased when completed.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how I missed this but it turned out great!! You have some very lucky torts! 
I guess we don't need to pitch a tent for our visit now


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

I think this new barn is just top notch!!! I'm sure the torts just love it!!!


----------



## mary t (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, I showed my husband all these cool pictures and he told me not to get any ideas. I don't have the space for what you have going on. I'm also in Florida, do you ever allow outsiders in to look at your heard.. They are gorgeous...


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 19, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> I guess we don't need to pitch a tent for our visit now


----------



## Tillasaurus (Jul 19, 2012)

Most impressive!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 24, 2012)

*75% Complete! 07-24-12*


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2012)

Yaaa. Are there human doors? Or don't you really need them? Looks great BTW.


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Job, 25% more left you can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> *Are there human doors? *



 *Yes, that is the other 25%....lol!*


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 24, 2012)

How wide are the tortoise doors?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 24, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> *How wide are the tortoise doors?*



*64" WIDE!* * (10" + ALFA + 10")*


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 24, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2012)

*07-31-12 // Almost done, just need some fill dirt and the side doors!









*


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Jul 31, 2012)

wellington said:


> Ya,  Finally a start. You mentioned "what a PITA" am I reading that right? PITA gave you problems?



PITA-> Pain In The @$$ (LOL)





ALDABRAMAN said:


> *07-31-12 // Almost done, just need some fill dirt and the side doors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aldabraman, I'm 44 years old but when I grow up, I want to be just like you!! CONGRATULATIONS for this huge project and clear evidence of how much you care and love your Aldabras. IT'S AWESOME!!!!!! [/b]


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2012)

Um, I don't see my window in the loft bedroom I ordered. Darn, those people didn't send you the right plans.  
Looks great.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great job !!!
It's gonna be "Le grand luxe" for your torts.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jul 31, 2012)

you should put cameras in there and set up a live 24/7 feed so we all can watch them!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> *Aldabraman, I'm 44 years old but when I grow up, I want to be just like you*
> 
> 
> *I am only 46, lol!*


----------



## mary t (Jul 31, 2012)

wellington said:


> Um, I don't see my window in the loft bedroom I ordered. Darn, those people didn't send you the right plans.
> Looks great.



Oh can I sublet that loft with you, plz?


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy crud that looks so nice 
Can i die and be reincarnated as one of your torts???


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> you should put cameras in there and set up a live 24/7 feed so we all can watch them!







Kerryann said:


> Holy crud that looks so nice
> Can i die and be reincarnated as one of your torts???


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 7, 2012)

*Complete!*


----------



## mary t (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow... All You still need is a front porch and I'll be happy to move in...


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 7, 2012)

You did an extremely wonderful job. So for practical me, how much did that cost in both money and time? IF you don't mind sharing.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 7, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> *So for practical me, how much did that cost in both money and time? *



*As far as time, i worked on it every day i could, unsure the exact amount of time in man hours. I have $9,482.14 total dollars invested.*


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 7, 2012)

When you're finished with the inside, and next time you get a chance, I'd like to see inside.

Nice job, Greg.


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 7, 2012)

It looks fantastic


----------



## wellington (Aug 7, 2012)

Job well done.


----------



## MooingTricycle (Aug 7, 2012)

Absolutely awesome. You guys did a really really splendid job. And Boo to those construction workers who could not respect your wishes. People are so rude!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 7, 2012)

emysemys said:


> * I'd like to see inside.
> *


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 7, 2012)

The torts already love it


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 7, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More then I paid for my house.  I think we so often fail to realize just how costly things get to be in this life style. Thanks for the cost amount!


----------

